# Pronunciation of Dwarf Names



## Starbrow (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering if any one knows how Oin and Gloin from The Hobbit should be pronounced. My daughter says it's Oh-in and Gloh-in. I say its Oyn and Gloyn.


----------



## Alcuin (Nov 7, 2006)

Encyclopedia of Arda, a very good reference site, pronounces Glóin as “glo'in”. It stands to reason that Óin should be pronounced in the same fashion.

Some people do not hew to Encyclopedia of Arda. I consider it reliable, and I like it as a reference. There is even a UBB code here in *The Tolkien Forum* for direct references to Encyclopedia of Arda, like this:[noparse][arda]Glóin[/arda][/noparse]​This UBB code no longer works, unfortunately.


----------



## Hyarion (Nov 10, 2006)

For pronunciations I usually go to Tolkien Gateway and they have a little box on the right side of the articles with a mp3 of someone saying it. See: Glóin Also another great site for pronunciations is Tolkien's linguistic cellar


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you for your help Alcuin and Hyarion. Those are good sources. I especially liked listening to Tolkien reading his works on Tolkien's linguistic cellar.


----------

